# dsf



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Depressed as shit as I write this
Captured by my thoughts I?m about to flip
Praying for just one moment of peace
My brain and body never will meet
Since day one I was troubled worse than Anthony
Will I suffer the same fate or wait patiently
In pain that never seems to cease
Thought it would be over last week
Want to live a normal life like others do
But I?m too immersed in this present mood
The mind needs thoughts like the body needs food
Try so hard to get over it but the illness out rules
In a distant place and there?s no looking back
A glimpse of reality for a second gave bliss
Starving but given only a taste of it
Screaming inside as I clench my fists
The only one with OCD and who?s mindless
Feet stuck in mud as I strive for greatness
A pensive fool who his time he?s wasting
Only if I can turn back the hands of time
Maybe I could change this and things would be fine
Want this girl Courtney so bad I can taste her
Have nothing to say, and don?t know how to flirt
I?m just a passing student to her glistening eye
I Wonder if I?m even worthy of her time
Too fucked up to speak words in rhyme
Cloudy as a bake out in the back of snoops car
Try hard but cant seem to see through the thick fog
Now I wish I could believe in a god
I?m all alone on this earth with out a clue
Searching for answers but come back to square one
Fear slightly what happens when all hope is gone
In death more than in life at this point
A wide break in the skin can release the pain
A victim to my own fucking brain
Game over but there is no restart
What?s next once this game is turned off


----------

